# Trump on German Shepherds



## Gregc (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

" Nothing better than a good old-fashioned German Shepherd"......hard to argue against that.......


SuperG


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Lol, nice!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

You can't get much more apolitical than that!

Of course the term "old fashioned German Shepherds" may bring up some debate LOL!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

tim_s_adams said:


> You can't get much more apolitical than that!
> 
> Of course the term "old fashioned German Shepherds" may bring up some debate LOL!


the buzzword big and straight back weren't included, so it's all good? I hope this accolade doesn't backfire and our beloved breed is now a target by the opposers of the speaker.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

onyx'girl said:


> the buzzword big and straight back weren't included, so it's all good? I hope this accolade doesn't backfire and our beloved breed is now a target by the opposers of the speaker.[/QUOTE
> 
> Irrespective of the speaker, not much to target there! It's all good, and, as I said, about as apolitical as one can get! Pretty sure GSDs won't suffer regardless of your personal political leanings!


----------



## Gregc (Aug 10, 2012)

I just thought it was a nice shout-out to the breed. May actually garner interest.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

You can’t compare new technology- it must be those robot dogs with the robot noses- to old fashion dogs - german shepherd dogs in detection work nothing beats the old fashion way- it’s the one thing I can agree with. It was a nice shout out can’t see how it would not be. I wonder how those robot noses work. More people may get into nose works.

I have heard about this for quite some time - a dog’s nose will never become obsolete 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...ot-nose-built-make-sniffer-dogs-obsolete.html


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

Jenny720 said:


> You can’t compare new technology- it must be those robot dogs with the robot noses- to old fashion dogs - german shepherd dogs in detection work nothing beats the old fashion way- it’s the one thing I can agree with. It was a nice shout out can’t see how it would not be. I wonder how those robot noses work. More people may get into nose works.
> 
> I have heard about this for quite some time - a dog’s nose will never become obsolete
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...ot-nose-built-make-sniffer-dogs-obsolete.html


Plus, real dogs are more fun to work with. I mean, who can resist a happy doggy face once they find the contraband?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> I hope this accolade doesn't backfire and our beloved breed is now a target by the opposers of the speaker.



Unlikely...Joe and Jill Biden have been breed owners for a long time. The Bidens' GSDs have even made public appearances. 



Recently, they fostered (and foster failed) through their local humane association:






This is their older dog, Champ, whom I believe they purchased as a pup from a breeder -- Champ had a lot to say during a 60 Minutes segment:
https://www.facebook.com/CBSThisMorning/videos/945625965491076/


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I liked both clips. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I wonder if T knows what a GSD is. Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

Well, based on how well black and tan shepherd owners I have met know what a GSD is - "What is he? Oh, they come in all black? Are you sure?" I don't have any expectations from folks who don't own dogs at all. I have had an HVAC worker tell me how pretty our Saint Bernard is..


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

Fake news, they were probably malinois...


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I love German Shepherds and I love President Trump. What more can I say....


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Can we please not get political? This thread was going so well and then...


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Political discussions must be directly related to dogs per forum rules.Please stay on topic.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Last and final warning. If posts can’t stay on the topic of DOGS, it’s going to be closed. 

Please be adults.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

So, admin stepping in. This topic is just bound(obviously by the responses) to turn political. Im closing it.


----------

